# Which non-promotion legendaries are easiest/hardest to catch?



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that Kyogre is the easiest, mainly because I managed to catch it the first time I met it, without having to start from the last save over...and over...and over. If I had Ruby instead of Sapphire, I'd probably say Groudon.

For hardest, I'd have to say either Raikou or Entei. They still haven't shown on my Gold version...:sad:


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 8, 2008)

Easiest...  I think Kyogre was my easiest one as well.  It wasn't very hard for me to weaken it, and it only took me a few (around 7) dive balls.

Hardest...  Either Mewtwo or Rayquaza.  They both took a vey long time to get to and catch.  I had to restart many times.  I also have to say Entei (on Crystal) and Latias because they had to be hunted down and trapped as soon as you found them.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

O_O You're kidding, right? The easiest is Dialga / Palkia. Weaken them and throw a Dusk Ball at night and you get them. 30 capture rate; the rate of a Murkrow.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

I just remembered--after using about two ultra balls, I got him in one Net Ball.


----------



## bobandbill (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, in terms of catch rate, Dialga and Palkia are by far the easiest to catch. Amusing - it's easy to catch the lords of Space and Time, isn't it?


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

Heatran was easy for me. I caught him in an Ultra Ball at full health.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 8, 2008)

Dalgia-one Aura sphere, one ultra ball. I think i paid though - it took about 5 ultra balls to catch a chartot

Hardest - for me Uxie - I had to use the master ball in the end (I had a few spares on ruby, and so using the master ball ironicly allowed me to get more (I still tried to catch giratania and heatran without them, and succeeded with heatran))
Also the one which run around are a pain


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

Dialga and Palkie, definitely.

Hardest? Cresselia. Stupid flying duck took me _days_ to catch.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 8, 2008)

Easiest: Palkia/Dialga (although once I threw an ordinary Pokeball at Uxie (or one of the other ones, I can't remember) and it caught it. It was the first move in the battle so no damage/stat conditions)
Hardest: Registeel whenever I restart on Sapphire I spend days trying to get it and maybe quater of an hour getting the other two. Probably just my luck, though.



Blaziking 175 said:


> O_O You're kidding, right? The easiest is Dialga / Palkia. Weaken them and throw a Dusk Ball at night and you get them. 30 capture rate; the rate of a Murkrow.


Just goes to show how amazing Murkrows are.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 8, 2008)

Easiest? Dialga/Palkia. Same catch rate as a Chatot.
Hardest? Azelf. "OLOLOL I'm going to Nasty Plot three times while you're throwing balls"


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 8, 2008)

Giratina. I kinda stumbled upon the cave by accident (hey look! Cave! *walk walk* Giratina?!) Yeah. And my Pokemon are only about level 60... I poked Giratina with Franziska the Staraptor, lobbed a Dusk Ball, and I caught it. I had no idea....


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

The hardest one for me was Uxie. After trying for like five hours I just got pissed off at it, used Roar of Time, and saved so that I couldn't undo it later if I regretted it, then went and got the National Dex that took way too long to get.


----------



## NightmareSnake (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO, the hardest one to catch is Regigigas. That thing took like all of my quick balls, like 50 dusk balls and 20 timer balls before I got the thing.


----------



## Maron (Jul 31, 2008)

I´d say;

Easiest; Dialga/Palkia

Hardest; Raikou and Entei


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

Uh, for me, it was Moltres in Leaf Green that was easiest for me.

Trying to get Kyoger in Emerald was the hardest...


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 31, 2008)

Easiest: Palkia/Dialga
Hardest: Groudon (Emerald)/Rayquaza

And just because:

Easiest Promotion: Arceus. Used an AR to get to it. IT CAN'T HURT SPIRITOMB XD


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Easiest are Palkia and Dialga; Kyogre and Groudon also have higher catchrates than most legendaries (5 compared to 3); hardest is anything else assuming that the RNG hates you.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 31, 2008)

ok if we are not ARing masterballs...

easiest: Mew in RBY :B come on guys its level 7
hardest: MESPRIT THAT LITTLE BASTARD. URGH


----------



## Belmont (Jul 31, 2008)

Easiest:  Regirock on R/S took 1 ultra ball
Hardest: Rayquaza caught it on my last timerball after wasting all my Ultra balls, Great balls and Poke balls.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 1, 2008)

Jolty said:


> ok if we are not ARing masterballs...
> 
> easiest: Mew in RBY :B come on guys its level 7
> hardest: MESPRIT THAT LITTLE BASTARD. URGH


Technically, Mew is still a promotion pokemon. So it doesn't count.

For me, it probally was either Palkia/Dialga or Articuno/Moltres for easiest, hardest would've been Zapdos or Rayquaza, not counting the roaming legends.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 1, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Easiest are Palkia and Dialga; Kyogre and Groudon also have higher catchrates than most legendaries (5 compared to 3); hardest is anything else assuming that the RNG hates you.


Although, technically, Arceus should be the hardest due to having the highest level x.x


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 1, 2008)

alright get this peoples, the hardest pokemon to catch _I_ think is mespirit, I've tried to catch it soooo many times but it runs away, it takes like 500 pokeballs to actualy catch it and to top it all off you need to find it on your map! And the easiest pokemon to catch is Dialga, I cought him on the first turn with a quick ball.(I don't know about Palkia because I have Diamond)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 1, 2008)

Hardest would be Zapdos. Easiest... I dunno, I think maybe Entei. Or Lugia.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 1, 2008)

Easiest is Dialga/Palkia
Hardest is any of the 'runners' apart from Suicune in Crystal.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Aug 1, 2008)

Easiest: Dialga. -_-

Hardest: Uxie. I False Swiped it, and then used up all 99 of my Ultra Balls. Twice.


----------



## Athasan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hardest for me would be Raikou. I never found it on my Gold and Crystal games, ever.

I think my easiest was Palkia.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 3, 2008)

Technically, Dialga and Palkia are easiest, followed by Kyogre and Groudon, and then everything else... and then the moving legends.


----------



## @lex (Aug 3, 2008)

Dialga must've been the easiest... Hardest... well, anyone of the Regi quartet, really...


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

it took me 1 ultra ball to catch Giratina, but that's just me.

i have a problem with running legends since i tend to waste my master ball on the game's uber.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 5, 2008)

The hardest one for me is Articuno. How did I manage to catch that thing the first time around? The easiest is obviously Palkia (it only took me 1 dusk ball!). Dialga took a couple balls before I could successfully catch it. And for everyone who needs help finding runners, just go back and forth between two different routes with tall grass (do not fly!) and check the pokedex (if you've already seen them before) to see if they're in the area. Also, taunt FTW on Azelf (haven't tried it out myself, just sounds like a good idea).


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 5, 2008)

The easiest for me was Articuno and the hardest was Giratina.


----------



## Nope (Aug 5, 2008)

The easiest for me were Kyogre and Giratina. I caught Kyogre with a great ball after 5-7 rounds of Ultra balls -.-"
And, well, Giratina wasn't actually easy, but isn't it pathetic after 20 rounds of Timer balls you throw a Quick ball and catch it :[ Patheeeetic..

Hardest to catch: Mesprit. I haven't caught it yet. It is asleep and has only one HP left :[ Seriously.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 5, 2008)

The easiest is Dialga and Palkia. In my Pearl, I caught Palkia with a _Quick Ball_ on my first try.^^


Hardest? Defenately Cresslia/Mesperit/any roaming non-promotion legendary. I encountered Cresslia twice. TWICE. It always got the first move, even with my Arceus' *looks at DS* 271 speed stat.


----------



## Jetx (Aug 5, 2008)

Half of them are programmed to be as hard to catch as each other so uh?


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

Palkia/Dialga by far. I caught my Palkia the first turn at full health and no status conditions with a Great Ball.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

Excluding Event Pokemon, I'd say Raikou, since I've had that game for who knows how many years and I never saw it once.

Easiest was Articuno or Zapdos. I'm leaning more towards Zapdos, since it was easier to get to.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 6, 2008)

Hardest was Latias and the Regis. I caught the runners on the first or second try, but Latias took me a month or so, and the Regis were easy enough with false swipe but it took about 65 ultra balls each.


----------



## Arcanine (Aug 6, 2008)

My easiest catch until today was Mewtwo on one of my friend's Leaf Green. He tried over and over and I asked him to let me try. Took one Ice Beam and one Ultra Ball. Thanks to Articuno. 

Hardest may be one of the birds in my Leaf Green, though I usually catch them in fifteen or less turns.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm, easiest I would say Dialga or Groudon the hardest I found was Mesprit and Cresselia tracking them down is very difficult!


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 9, 2008)

I caught Dialgia without even weakening it, with a pokeball!
Talk about easy..


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 9, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Easiest are Palkia and Dialga; Kyogre and Groudon also have higher catchrates than most legendaries (5 compared to 3); hardest is anything else assuming that the RNG hates you.


This is the _only_ answer.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 9, 2008)

I _hated_ Azelf.  Screw you, Nasty Plot, stop killing my Empoleon. D:

I did catch the thing after a million resets of it killing me.  In a Pokeball.  Same with Uxie.

Dialga in my Diamond was easy-peasy though. One Earthquake from Torterra (Dialga used Roar of Time. It missed. Haha.) and a quick ball got him.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 9, 2008)

It took me *FOREVER* to catch that dang Uxie. I swear, I must've restarted 10 tims and spent like 1 or 2 hours just trying to catch the thing!

And Mesprit was easy for me, it just apeared when I wasn't even looking for it yet.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 16, 2008)

Palkia/Dialga for easiest, Mesprit and Azelf for hardest.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 16, 2008)

Assuming chasing them wasn't included, and masterballs were outlawed, Mewtwo would be hardest. With chasing them included, Latios/Latias. It took me a few hours to catch Latios (or Latias?) on ruby.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

easiest? moltres i got it with a pokeball :)

hardest latias/latios damn things run! hehehe mean look traps it... or pokemon with arena trap...


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 20, 2008)

In my first Sapphire save file, I caught Kyogre with a single Pokéball, no damages done =D
From then on, I just chuck a Dive Ball at it and it's mine =P

The hardest for me was Latias in my latest completed Sapphire save file (which was also recently erased). I search all over, for an entire week before I gave up. Finally found it when shiny hunting in the desert like two weeks later. I didn't find a shiny that time D=


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 20, 2008)

Ho-oh and Lugia. =P Oh wait, those are promotional.

Anyway, um. Ignoring the obvious Dialga/Palkia, I'd say I had an easy time catching Giratina... but then, he has the same rate as them, right? So that doesn't count either. The hardest was definitely... um... I caught Rayquaza with the masterball in both Sapphire and Emerald... heck, I hate fighting legendaries. Go ask someone else. xD


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 20, 2008)

Easiest? Let me put it this way: Take one duskball. Play at ten o'clock PM. How long will it take YOU to catch a Palkia? Yeah. Aside from that... Sigh. They've all taken me way too long. Never even SAW Raikou on my first Crystal file... But Uxie and Azelf? I can't remember which of them kept fainting my team. It may have been both. :shudder: the memories...


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 20, 2008)

Uxie took forever for me to weaken enough to catch and then it took another forever for it to stay in the ball.

Dialga was easiest, but everyone's already said that.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 20, 2008)

rrrrr pay more attention to my post everyone it is _the actual answer_



Involuntary Twitch said:


> Anyway, um. Ignoring the obvious Dialga/Palkia, I'd say I had an easy time catching Giratina... but then, he has the same rate as them, right? So that doesn't count either. The hardest was definitely... um... I caught Rayquaza with the masterball in both Sapphire and Emerald... heck, I hate fighting legendaries. Go ask someone else. xD


No, Giratina has a catch rate of 3, same as everything except Dialga (30), Palkia (30), Groudon (5), and Kyogre (5).


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 27, 2008)

Mewtwo was very easy, but I used a master ball...XD


Easiest non-promotion legendary for me was Kyogre, but in total I'm going to have to say Arceus.  I know it's a promotion legendary, but I caught it in three turns.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't really try to catch Palkia. I just threw the Masterball at it because I was tired from battling everyone on the way there, then Cyprus, then being told I couldn't go back and heal. I was just like: "...Why can't either of YOU catch it??"

Easiest was Uxie/Azelf. I caught them both in Luxury balls and neither took any more then five to be captured. So now they luffles meh =D

Hardest...hmm. I tried catching Shadow Luiga with anything but the Masterball but it proved too difficult, especially when I realised that I had to beat a whole team of Shadows afterwards, so I gave up on trying to wear it down and just used the MB. Mewtwo was a challenge in Yellow...stupid recover >< But I did catch it in a Ultraball...

The running ones have never been trouble for me. A friend gave me a Wobbuffet, so I use him to keep them in battle.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Dialga was simple. One Aura Sphere, it was in the red. It was mine with two Pokéballs. (I set the date to January 1st 2099 before getting it as well. Just to be unfunny.)


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 29, 2008)

The running legendaries are the hardest to _obtain_ since that includes finding them, but if it's just catching, it would have to be Giratina, for one reason: it's Ghost, and thus you can't False Swipe it down to 1 HP.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 29, 2008)

I found Kyogre the hardest to catch. I kept making it faint. xD


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 29, 2008)

Palkia is totally the easiest. 1 Drill Peck from my Empoleon+ 1 Dusk Ball= 1 Palkia. Wow.

Hardest ones were Uxie/Azelf. Future Sight, Nasty Plot...Evil moves...


----------



## Erif (Oct 30, 2008)

Easiest were definitely Palkia, Heatran, and Zapados, and the hardest was Mewtwo, but I eventually found out freezing him makes it a helluva lot easier to catch. Two Ultra Balls.

Dayum,


----------



## Jester (Oct 30, 2008)

Easiest? Contrary to popular belief uxie + azelf were easiest to catch. Dang runners are the hardest though. I would have used trapinch except they all have levitate. so i used wobbufet and took countless soft resets to avoid killing them.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 30, 2008)

It took me forever to catch this Moltres once. Though it should be as easy to catch as the rest.


----------

